# COMPLETE SELL OUT!



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

Im possibly thinking of completely clearing out all of my rc gear, would anyone be interested in buying a hole race set up? Its all the best of the best so the price will be upwards of 2/2.5 g's....will deal for series buyers

there is everything you will ever need racing at any track in this package with WAY to many things to list but highlights would be

a HUGE roller RD logics bag
the extra large trinity bag
6 tank old XRAY 808
6 thank old rossi p5xs
ice charger with novak n-power
purple super brain
5 sets of tires
Full RD logics hex set metric and us(some with hudy tips) trinity tuning driver and husky phillips/flat screwdriver all in kyosho tool pouch
Ofna crome top box with extra wheel and jell cell with charger
Futaba 3pk with FASST
Futaba 9351/9350
new reciever pack/switch with buggy
AND SOOOOO MUCH MORE

pm me if any interest


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Ebay will be your best bet for trying to get that. It wont happen around here.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

muddflaps77 said:


> a HUGE roller RD logics bag $150
> the extra large trinity bag $75
> 6 tank old XRAY 808 $600
> 6 thank old rossi p5xs $280
> ...


UMMMMM.....you could buy that all for $2-2.5K BRAND NEW dude!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

CV, why don't YOU make him a deal? LOL


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

$750


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> CV, why don't YOU make him a deal? LOL


because GoFaster beat me to it! This is a $700-800 deal


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well Josh, YOU saw it. Mr. Ebay told you a fair price.


----------



## muddflaps77 (Dec 1, 2007)

thats not 1/4 the stuff in the package....ide say 950 and ill let it go


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

muddflaps77 said:


> thats not 1/4 the stuff in the package....ide say 950 and ill let it go


Wow Josh. you just went from 2-2.5K to 950.00........you should not be a car salesman...lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

now we're getting somewhere! PM sent Josh


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

CV is all over it now.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Donnie! you coming to the river, or did you sell off everything too!?!?!?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Nah, I didnt sell out. Honestly, Only time I will probably run again will be the toys for tots race.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Ebay will be your best bet for trying to get that. It wont happen around here.


Your right Donnie! And posting "for sale" items here is against forum rules and it should be enforced if we want to keep this forum going.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Someone should post a sticky of the forum rules that stays at the top ALL the time.....that would probably help. Those of us who know the rules no longer post stuff for sale, but there are a lot of new and infrequent users who never see the posts about the no selling rules.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Someone should post a sticky of the forum rules that stays at the top ALL the time.....that would probably help. Those of us who know the rules no longer post stuff for sale, but there are a lot of new and infrequent users who never see the posts about the no selling rules.


Sticky's eat up bandwidth. I see no reason to have a sticky to remind everyone of the forum rules. It was there when everyone signed up.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm not about to argue with you, but it's pretty standard of most forums to have the rules at the top. To be honest, I didn't really even read the rules when I signed up, so I'm assuming most people just breeze past them as well. Even if it's not a sticky, just an icon or something saying "no classified ads in this forum" would probably eliminate 95% of it IMO. I won't touch the subject anymore though, whoever is moderating can do as they wish.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm not about to argue with you, but it's pretty standard of most forums to have the rules at the top. To be honest, I didn't really even read the rules when I signed up, so I'm assuming most people just breeze past them as well. Even if it's not a sticky, just an icon or something saying "no classified ads in this forum" would probably eliminate 95% of it IMO. I won't touch the subject anymore though, whoever is moderating can do as they wish.


Think Ill do what you suggest. I can leave it up for a few days and see how it goes. Again!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I might even go a step further and say something to the tune of "don't even bother posting them, because they'll be deleted immediately".........just my $.02.....

Ok, NOW I'm done


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

It's too bad this forum is governed by the fishing forum. I think one of the best things about RC forums is the for sale sections, especially on a local forum like this. Don't get me wrong, I love this forum, and truly appreciate that we have it, I just wish we could have a buy/sell/trade section. It seems like a B/S/T section would go along with the idea of growing the hobby locally too. Instead of locals sending there stuff off to ebay or other forums, then onto who knows where, those items could be recycled to other locals, and maybe soemone looking to get into the hobby on a tight budget. Seems like a win-win to me. 

I'm still happy to be a part of this forum either way. :cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> It's too bad this forum is governed by the fishing forum. I think one of the best things about RC forums is the for sale sections, especially on a local forum like this. Don't get me wrong, I love this forum, and truly appreciate that we have it, I just wish we could have a buy/sell/trade section. It seems like a B/S/T section would go along with the idea of growing the hobby locally too. Instead of locals sending there stuff off to ebay or other forums, then onto who knows where, those items could be recycled to other locals, and maybe soemone looking to get into the hobby on a tight budget. Seems like a win-win to me.
> 
> I'm still happy to be a part of this forum either way. :cheers:


On the plus side of having this forum here is the exposure we get. 2Cool has 31,609 registered users and in just a rough guess, I would guess 10% are users with at least two handles. Subtract that from the 31,609, then toss in the lurkers and 2Cool gets 6 MILLION hits a day! Theres been many times I have logged in at 4:00 am at work and witnessed 15 lurkers just on our RC forum!

What would appear to be a negative is not having a classified section here. But truth be told like Donnie said, they really dont sell here anyway! I'm not smart enough to know if thats a good thing or a bad thing.

We need to be fair to the rest of the members on this site. Posting classifieds is a no-no everywhere else and we shouldnt have free reign to do whatever we want down here.

Something we could do is link to another forum that has classifieds and I could "Sticky" it for several months if it's cool with Mont. I would prefer going that route rather than what were doing now. I'm against clutter and all for the technical and emotional aspect of RC.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Could a R/C category be created here maybe?

http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Good points Gary. 

Would it be ok to post the items in the official 2cool BST forum, then post links to that here? 

Another thing that comes to mind as I am typing this, does anybody really care, or should I just shut my trap and go look on ebay. LOL.... :smile:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Good points Gary.
> 
> Would it be ok to post the items in the official 2cool BST forum, then post links to that here?
> 
> Another thing that comes to mind as I am typing this, does anybody really care, or should I just shut my trap and go look on ebay. LOL.... :smile:


I think we can get away with that as long as the link was posted up above!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

It's weird how nearly 90% of the topics here end up in politic battles. I post nearly everyday in the camera thread and other topcis on the forum and yet this area of the R/C forum seems to constantly be at war about something or another. Pretty much why I dont post here anymore...


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

You see this as a political battle or war? That is not how I see it, and that certainly was not my intention.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> You see this as a political battle or war? That is not how I see it, and that certainly was not my intention.


Got me! I dont see it either!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Donnie, you drama queen!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Donnie, you drama queen!


lmao!!!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

yeah, I'm trying to shake the drama I allowed to soak in my skin...Thanks THRC!


Paul, can you change that dang avatar!! Everytime I see it I keep thinking there is a bug on my screen lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> yeah, I'm trying to shake the drama I allowed to soak in my skin...Thanks THRC!
> 
> Paul, can you change that dang avatar!! Everytime I see it I keep thinking there is a bug on my screen lol


Kinda figgered that what was bothering you bro. Dont sweat it! We may at times toss around some things and disagree on some points, but thats healthy in a way. Sometimes the world is just way too PC!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

lol. yeah, I know we all have our days. I just let all this racing stufff get to my head too bad. Pretty much the reason I decided to take a break for a few months. Hopefully by the toys for tots race I will have convinced myself to come back. I guess only time will tell.

On another note, xbox 360 owns!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Come on Donnie!!! Come back and race with us!!! I'll give you a cookie!?!?!?!?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Donnie Hayden said:


> lol. yeah, I know we all have our days. I just let all this racing stufff get to my head too bad. Pretty much the reason I decided to take a break for a few months. Hopefully by the toys for tots race I will have convinced myself to come back. I guess only time will tell.
> 
> On another note, xbox 360 owns!


When your passionate about what you do, it's very easy to get emotional about it. Except for Smiley, , we all take breaks and do other things for awhile. When we come back its like its new again! Thats very normal.


----------

